# 1920s -30s long spring mens saddle



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice condition with some flaws typical of a 90 year old bicycle seat.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 15, 2022)

Seats kinda rough. Let me think about that one.


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 15, 2022)

$150


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

Deal


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks


----------

